# Bow target



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

In need of a new bow target...is buying a target like buying optics you get what you pay for? Or will a the more expensive target last longer than the 40 dollar dunhams targets? I prolly shoot 50-75 Aarows a week during the months of July -November... And maybe 50 every other month of the year...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a Delta Riverbottom Buck a few years back and it has held up nice...it has a removable insert that can be replaced when necessary and I'll probably need to get one when the season is over


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a GlenDel 3D buck, its the nicest target Ive shot at. Arrows come out nice and the block it replaceable.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Anything by Rinehart, they hold up very good to field ponits and broadheads.


----------



## DIRTRDKID (Feb 3, 2013)

Delta Riverbottom Buck - used to have one of these before some one took it. It worked fine and held up well. Now its a couple hay bales and a paper target for the occasional shooting I do.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

kozal01 said:


> I have a GlenDel 3D buck, its the nicest target Ive shot at. Arrows come out nice and the block it replaceable.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Get a blob target .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I get Third Hand Rag bags and fill them myself. $30. Google them...

I also got a 3D Reinhart Woodland Buck for $120. Held up good!


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Waz_51 said:


> I bought a Delta Riverbottom Buck a few years back and it has held up nice...it has a removable insert that can be replaced when necessary and I'll probably need to get one when the season is over


had one of those,, could not pull the arrows out of it..:lol:

if you just want a target to shoot field points at I bought one of the large hurricane bags I think it's 36x36 has held up good.. I shoot 30 to 40 arrows a day at it..


----------



## JDR (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, I am a pretty frugal ( dosen't mean cheap ) So I made my own. I came across a 4x8 sheet of the white bead board 1" thick ( EPS, expanded polystyrene ) . So I cut into 2ft x 2ft squares. Stacked them on top of each other for a total thickness of 8". Then had a roll of stretch film that is used to stretch wrap pallets. Made prob.4-5 wraps around and stretching tight each go around. Held everything firmly in place,still today. The bead board was 1 lb. density. That type of board comes in higher densities, But the 1 lb., that 8" thickness pulling arrows out by hand is no prob. But keep in mind I shoot a recurve 45 lb.. And I'm sure I don't sling as many arrows as the rest of you. But just a suggestion. Oh, one thing though. Don't try and use the blue board( extruded polystyrene ) that you may see. I think that density is very high and may damage arrows possibly.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I went the cheap route and bought "the black hole" from dunhams. It sucks! I can't tell you how many arrows I had to refletch. My arrows would penetrate deep and I'd have to pull them out from the back of the target (black hole is a perfect name) damaging the fletching. 

Now I bought a nice bag target (not a cheapo) and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

hurricane for bag, rinehart for everything else


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Check out Spyderweb Targets,,, Love mine, on its third full season and i shoot alot.... Made in Michigan too


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

backstrap bill said:


> Get a blob target .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wish I had a big one of those for my garage.


----------



## bowenfish (Dec 29, 2010)

Hurricane for bag target as well and a Bass Pro 3D target that is actually made by Rinehart. It is exactly like the woodland buck but it's head is facing you instead of looking down. Think I paid $100 on sale and it has held up really nice.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

My BLOCK has held up well. My cabelas 45$ bag lasted a year and a half and saw ALOT of arrows. Bought a delta bag from dunhams, didn't last 2 weeks. Block has lasted about 5 months so far, and probably 1000 shots all at the center...with no sign of potential pass through a anytime soon


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

thill said:


> I went the cheap route and bought "the black hole" from dunhams. It sucks! I can't tell you how many arrows I had to refletch. My arrows would penetrate deep and I'd have to pull them out from the back of the target (black hole is a perfect name) damaging the fletching.
> 
> Now I bought a nice bag target (not a cheapo) and haven't had any problems.


Me too. Black hole sucks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got one of these from Dunhams. I think it is stamped rated for 45 lbs. My xbow is a light weight. It stops the arrows well. The only problem is it wants to tip forward after the shot. The main reason I got this is because it is very light and compact and tucks in well with the rest of the bulky hunting gear. I do not shoot a lot of bolts at it so it should hold up well. Here is a 20 yd shot with my 16" aliuminum bolt and a NAP 100gr spit fire maxx broadhead. Extration was not difficult.










Jim


----------

